# pelican spider



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Well just been reading a book and came across an assassin spider ( _Eriauchenius gracilicollis_ ), It looks amazing 



















And a cool little video

YouTube - The Assassin: A Spider That Hunts Other Spiders

:mf_dribble:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

thats pritty cool but its dam ugly


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

very cool looking spider! i'd have guilt issues keeping one though :lol2:


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

That is amazing thanks for the post snow, i want one


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Wow wow wow wow. Made my face go like this :gasp:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Im sure there was a scene on this species in life in the undergrowth, or a similar attenborough documentary.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm confused, where's it's head?!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I'm confused, where's it's head?!


In the first image, the bit holding that smaller spider is it's "jaws" going up to the "head" down the "neck" and to the "body" 

lol, think of a pelican


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> In the first image, the bit holding that smaller spider is it's "jaws" going up to the "head" down the "neck" and to the "body"
> 
> lol, think of a pelican


Ah, yeah I can see it now. Before it was like like blobs. :blush:


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow !!!!!!!!!


----------

